# Travel to Jordan



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

A quick question for Indian Passport Holders living in Dubai

I'm heading to Jordan for a wedding soon, and have heard that Indians can get visa on arrival. 

Please let me know if this is true!

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No, that is not true. I have been to Jordan three or four times and had to apply for a visa each time before I traveled. You can get details here: Visa Application


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I imagine it would be very easy to enter Jordan


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> No, that is not true. I have been to Jordan three or four times and had to apply for a visa each time before I traveled. You can get details here: Visa Application


How recently did you travel? I've read a whole bunch of travel forums and most claim that Indians can get visas on arrival (sample link below). 

I just want to make sure someone's actually gone through the process. Don't want to land up there and be turned away!

Arrival Visa for Indians - Jordan Forum - TripAdvisor


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you call the Jordan Consulate and inquire? I would do that rather than depend on forums. If they say you can get it on arrival, then you can get it on arrival.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Deets said:


> How recently did you travel? I've read a whole bunch of travel forums and most claim that Indians can get visas on arrival (sample link below).
> 
> I just want to make sure someone's actually gone through the process. Don't want to land up there and be turned away!
> 
> Arrival Visa for Indians - Jordan Forum - TripAdvisor




Why would you rely on a forum for something as crucial as a visa?

Pamela told you that she has always got a visa and now you are questioning it??

Pamela has given you good advice and my advice is.. heed Pamela


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why would you rely on a forum for something as crucial as a visa?
> 
> Pamela told you that she has always got a visa and now you are questioning it??
> 
> Pamela has given you good advice and my advice is.. heed Pamela


I'm not questioning the fact that Pamela got a visa to travel. Even I know that is the standard travel procedure. 

However, with a lot of countries relaxing their visa requirements to Indians tourists, I think it is important that we should be aware of it and make use of this benefit. I guess one can appreciate it only after they fill out a 10 page visa application and stand in line for 2 hours to get a visa....

And why would you not rely on a forum for this information. That is the whole point is it not - to see if someone has had the experience and can share it with others.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Deets said:


> I'm not questioning the fact that Pamela got a visa to travel. Even I know that is the standard travel procedure.
> 
> However, with a lot of countries relaxing their visa requirements to Indians tourists, I think it is important that we should be aware of it and make use of this benefit. I guess one can appreciate it only after they fill out a 10 page visa application and stand in line for 2 hours to get a visa....
> 
> And why would you not rely on a forum for this information. That is the whole point is it not - to see if someone has had the experience and can share it with others.




Which Pamela did...
You say that the forums are giving you conflicting information so the best thing is to go to the authority that can issue that visa..


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Which Pamela did...
> You say that the forums are giving you conflicting information so the best thing is to go to the authority that can issue that visa..


Exactly...she did..and you will notice I did not respond to her post - as I figured I'd do so once I contact the embassy.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> I imagine it would be very easy to enter Jordan


not sure about how easy it would be for Indians though - but then again, I haven't been reading the Sun to know what the latest trend is.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Are they willing to invite you for a mansaf?


----------

